# Should a strike be made on North Korea now?



## SanAntonioPrepper

Breaking news on CNN today right now: Report: North Korea now making missile-ready nuclear weapons

North Korea - CNNPolitics

About a month ago these statements were made from North Korea:
North Korea state media celebrates 'gift' to 'American bastards' - CNN

"With a broad smile on his face," Kim called on officials to "frequently send big and small 'gift packages' to the Yankees," KCNA reported, as it listed the technical successes of the rocket, identified by the North Koreans as a Hwasong-14.

The report said the missile was able to carry a "large-sized heavy nuclear warhead," and despite "extreme overload and vibration the nuclear warhead detonation control device successfully worked."

Should a strike be made on North Korea now?


----------



## Smitty901

Hard call . Not so worried about NK , but what China's reaction would be. Not sure we can dop it it but have everything ready in place and the next rocket on the pad never makes off the the ground. Send the last warning loud and clear if any BS comes from NK level the place.


----------



## Camel923

The NKs are used to protection From Beijing and Moscow. Easy to crow and thumb your nose when your backed by two of the top ten militaries on the planet. If both countries are will to let the US do what I wants I say preempt in a heart beat.


----------



## Illini Warrior

North Korea continues to ready themselves - US satellite coverage have identified the movement of the more sophisticated conventional weapons - naval patrol boats are getting armed with the long range anti-ship missiles that are usually armory kept .... no direct mention but the shore to ship missiles are most likely also being broke out .... the sub fleet has been in question for a few months now ....

it's not a matter of yes or no at this point - it's when will it happen .... there is no way to harm North Korea enough thru sanctions or boycotts to stop them - that bird flew years ago .... taking out the toys and perhaps opening the door to regime change is the only solution ....


----------



## Chipper

Fox is reporting this also. Sounds like a no win situation. Thanks obammy for letting it get to this point.

North Korean nukes are miniaturized, can fit on missiles, report says | Fox News


----------



## TG

Yes, keep on slapping idiotic sanctions on Russia, should really help in the talks about what to do with North Korea lol

Sorry, feeling snappish today :vs_laugh:


----------



## Medic33

i really don't get it? 
we sanction Russia, when we should be entering a mutual agreement with them to boost both our economies and we let a 4 foot 5 tall fat sociopath, narcissist, freak, bitch slap us AGAIN .
What are we pussies- hey trump what are you waiting for this type of crap is why you were elected, Right?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I do not think we can strike them... we have to aim to knock them out totally.. power, water, radar, fuel lines, communication, etc.....

we can not make a STATEMENT strike.. we need a knock out blow against their leadership


----------



## Sasquatch

First off how can anything coming out of CNN be believed? Their journalistic integrity has left the building.

Secondly we can sit here and armchair quarterback the hell out of this but we don't have the same information Trump and our military have. Maybe it's true, maybe it's bs.

With that said I believe taking fat boy out personally is the way to go. Either with special forces or a drone strike. That would create a vacuum of power giving us time to evaluate the situation. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Ok Americans, have fun, we'll watch while fishing in Kamchatka


----------



## White Shadow

I would have thought that some nation would have been tired enough of the crazy fat kid by now to test out a lab controlled disease or two in North Korea. Say an updated variant of an old disease that can be dropped into play with maximum deniability. Normally a solution that would not be on the table, but in this case possibly one of the best options for minimizing the possibility of starting WWIII over one short bus rider.


----------



## indie

Oh, brother. I'm a big Trump fan and have been since before the election, but if I could smack him up'side the teenage chest beating head right this moment, I would, and gladly. This kind of testosterone posturing is only going to land us in a heap of trouble. Since when do we go to war over threats, FFS?!


----------



## Sasquatch

TG said:


> Ok Americans, have fun, we'll watch while fishing in Kamchatka
> 
> View attachment 51370


You mean to tell me a man as wealthy as him couldn't afford a tanning bed?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Sasquatch said:


> You mean to tell me a man as wealthy as him couldn't afford a tanning bed?


REALLY?! Tanning beds are for metrosexuals lol Besides, he's fishing lol


----------



## RedLion

Time to EMP NK, send in special forces to get fat boy and conventional strikes on nuke sites.


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> Ok Americans, have fun, we'll watch while fishing in Kamchatka
> 
> View attachment 51370


Yeah, if you say so. If it goes hot, it'll light a your sky brighter than the skies over Alabama. 
There ain't fun to be had by anyone.


----------



## Maine-Marine

RedLion said:


> Time to EMP NK, send in special forces to get fat boy and conventional strikes on nuke sites.


I agree but remember 90% of the country does not have elect now


----------



## Sasquatch

TG said:


> REALLY?! Tanning beds are for metrosexuals lol Besides, he's fishing lol


His buddy Юрий seems to of managed to do some pre-tanning before the shirtless photo op. Just sayin'.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33

nuke'em , emp'em why? it would be like taking electricity from a caveman any saquatch would know that! lol!
now if we can send a cruz missle and take out a terrorist leader while they sit on their pooper or drive around in their jalopy, why then can we not just send one right through that idiots bad hair cut and part his weirdo head?


----------



## RedLion

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree but remember 90% of the country does not have elect now


I am not worried about the 90%, but the 10% that comprises the military, leadership and fat boy and friends....


----------



## Medic33

or better yet use anti aircraft missiles or guns and blast him into wall paper like he did to his relative for falling asleep during one of his rants er I mean speeches.


----------



## Medic33

TG said:


> Ok Americans, have fun, we'll watch while fishing in Kamchatka
> 
> View attachment 51370


you know they almost look kind of like ameri-kan ******** out on a party barge wonder how much vodka is being passed around? pass me some,lol


----------



## NKAWTG

RedLion said:


> Time to EMP NK, send in special forces to get fat boy and conventional strikes on nuke sites.


There's nothing to EMP...
That big empty space is North Korea...


----------



## TG

hahaha I LOVE American ********, my weakness... and deep Alabama accent hehe


----------



## The Tourist

If we hit one of those missiles and it blows, it might irradiate the region.

After re-considering my macho position, I feel it might be better for the SEALs (or a paid North Korean operative) to assassinate the little booger and perhaps keep a few tons of radioactive fall-out clear of population.


----------



## RJAMES

NO. North Korean conventional artillery will kill at least 1 million before we silence them . Should we go north to silence them with ground troops or fly to far north or west and we are at war with China again. 

We have a lot of countries that can strike us - are we going to go after them before they fire on us? 

Relax and lets not start any new wars. We do not invade and they wont attack they only got the weapons so they would not be attacked like Libya was .


----------



## Gator Monroe

35 Australian Fighter Jets, 5 Australian Fighter Bombers , 75 South Korean Fighter Jets , 50 Japanese Fighter Jets, 5 Japanese Fighter Bombers , 75 American Fighter Jets , 25 American Bombers all in two waves 30 Mins between each wave (First Wave hits Artillery facing South and DPRK Air Force and Nuke Launching Sites) (Second Wave hits Military & Leadership Targets and double Taps Nuke Infrastructure/Launching Facilities)


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> Yeah, if you say so. If it goes hot, it'll light a your sky brighter than the skies over Alabama.
> There ain't fun to be had by anyone.


Kamchatka is actually far enough to sit back and watch the show in safety 
US is not going to attack North Korea, it just won't happen.


----------



## Gator Monroe

TG said:


> Kamchatka is actually far enough to sit back and watch the show in safety
> US is not going to attack North Korea, it just won't happen.


Japan flexing its Military Might (along With several other Pacific Nations ) has always perked the Russian Bears Ears ,Always ...


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

I personally think large scale effect weaponry is not a good option. 

EMP stikes - there is little to nothing to EMP in NK. Just look at a satellite pic of NK at night. 
Nuclear stike - too many civilian casualties - while the leadership is bad, there are a lot of innocent people living under its rule that are suffering, at the mercy of their leader and do not deserve to die. A nuke strike is an indiscriminate killer. Its cruel. 

Im thinking we need to "Shock and awe" military positions with surgical strikes with everything we have and we need to get our allies to do the same thing at the exact same time. We would need to take out all his artillery, his known missile sites and any other military site as well as have allied planes in the air to take on any moving/emerging target as it emerges. We could successful achieve this only if all or most of our allies were on board and attacked with us. 

South Korea, Japan, Germany, France, Australia, Israel, the UK, the US

The combined forces of allied military's in a simultaneous coordinated strike would largely neuter Kim. Kim may be able to get some mobile artillery off that we originally missed and because of that there will be some South Korean casualties but casualties from remaining artillery will be a lot less then a nuke strike by the leader of NK, Kim. Especially if artillery is a main priority focus along with missile silos. South Korea has many bunkers. Civilians need to be called to the bunkers via air raid sirens an hour or two before the attack to minimize casualties. 

The longer we wait, the more tech Kim gets. More artillery, more missiles, more subs, more ships. Kim then becomes ballsier and nuttier.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Seems like I remember seeing something about NK having sleeper cells in the U.S. and if there's ever any conflict, they would attack nuke power plants and American cities with various acts of terrorism and other such things. If that's true the government would be aware of such a threat.

Still might be something for us to keep in mind if it ever goes hot over there.


----------



## TG

Gator Monroe said:


> Japan flexing its Military Might (along With several other Pacific Nations ) has always perked the Russian Bears Ears ,Always ...


Our ears are always perked lol


----------



## TG

I can already envision myself starting another "Dear forum members, I'm sorry for being snarky, it's not you it's me" thread. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> I can already envision myself starting another "Dear forum members, I'm sorry for being snarky, it's not you it's me" thread. :vs_laugh:


No need. We love you and will snark right back!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The United States can not be the aggressor here.
To pre-emptively strike North Korea would start a war which might very well result in the destruction of the planet Earth.

What I understood Trump to imply was if Kim Mentally Ill Jong was to actually strike our country, the response would be swift and sure.
And that is something I support.


----------



## NKAWTG

This is where our leaders better be stone cold sober.
It'll be a bloody war for sure, on all sides.
If we attempt to strike first, they may be able to get off a couple of missiles bound for (take your pick)
1. Japan
2. Guam

What troubles me is China might butt in because of their interests in the South China Sea's if Japan is attacked.


----------



## Stockton

Can't we send some sneaky guys in. Gather up one of their
own nukes. Put it on a course to detonate. Get them out of 
their and sit back and watch? I'm just thinking. Who could 
blame us? Their technology went bad and detonated?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

China is the key to strategy when dealing with North Korea. China is the only reason North Korea exists today and the Korean communists weren't obliterated during the Korean War.

I believe that Russia and China want a Nuclear ICBM equipped North Korea about as much as the United States does. Just doesn't make much sense to give a madman the ability to destroy an entire city at a whim and thats what Kim is, a madman. If they would be active participants, that would be the best policy, if they would agree to sit back and let a US lead coalition do the heavy lifting that would be acceptable too. 

I'm not worried about the military conflict that would entail, especially if those two are on board. There is the threat of a short range nuclear attack against targets in South Korea or Japan, that would have to be taken into account. However I don't believe they have an answer to the modern United States, Russian, or Chinese military. The technology they're using is 3 or 4 generations behind and their troops are starving. The worst part is going to be rebuilding North Korea from the ashes. The country is in shambles now, like others said 90% of the North Korean population doesn't even have electricity or running water. Its going to be an infrastructure nightmare in itself, not to mention the generations of brainwashing inflicted on the population to worship the Kim's as demigods. Its going to take a long term occupation and trillions of dollars. Basically its going to make the fall of the iron curtain in Berlin look like a minor civic project.

The question you have to ask yourself is that if you think its worth doing? There is going to be a heavy price to pay in both money and blood. Like I said, this is going to be the largest nation building project the planet has ever seen. I don't think the United States is capable of doing it alone in the shape we're in nor do I think we need to be doing it on our own. The original Korean war was a UN endeavor and the UN with all its member states needs to be contributing to the rebuilding of North Korea should this occur.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

+++ Breaking news ++++

North Korea's military is "examining the operational plan" to strike areas around Guam with medium-to-long-range strategic ballistic missiles, state-run news agency KCNA said early Wednesday local time.
North Korea says it's weighing a preemptive strike on Guam - CNNPolitics


----------



## indie

Is he suicidal? Because going after Guam can only have one end for his country.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Allowing the DPRK to Strike first sounds like something the previous administration would advocate


----------



## Illini Warrior

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> +++ Breaking news ++++
> 
> North Korea's military is "examining the operational plan" to strike areas around Guam with medium-to-long-range strategic ballistic missiles, state-run news agency KCNA said early Wednesday local time.
> North Korea says it's weighing a preemptive strike on Guam - CNNPolitics


they are threatening Guam because it would be detrimental to their asian brotherhood BS to tell the actual truth - there's US bases just across the strait in Japan - Japan knows and everyone else that they'll be targeted ....


----------



## indie

This whole situation just seems so exaggerated and weird that I'm beginning to wonder what's really going on. Some sort of distraction?


----------



## SOCOM42

The pig faced turds father should have been eliminated BEFORE he had him.

That is how far back a hit should have taken place.

Save his picture even if cost you your life in the process, F**K him!


----------



## Kauboy

Gator Monroe said:


> Allowing the DPRK to Strike first sounds like something the previous administration would advocate


Hitting them at all, before we have any damning evidence about a plan to do us harm, sounds like something a short-sighted administration would advocate.

That said, I just read an article claiming that NK is revisiting plans to attack Guam: North Korea says seriously considering plan to strike Guam: KCNA | Reuters
That... that right there... is an act of war.

If we catch wind of ANY missile's business end pointing at our territory, "fire and fury" sounds about right.


----------



## Robie

> If we catch wind of ANY missile's business end pointing at our territory, "fire and fury" sounds about right.


But, but, but.....:devil::devil::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Kauboy

Robie said:


> But, but, but.....:devil::devil::vs_no_no_no:


If he's made plans to conduct an unprovoked attack, and we know about it, there is no more time for "but".
Until now, that hasn't been done.
Even now, it's yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Hemi45

tg said:


> really?! Tanning beds are for metrosexuals lol besides, he's *posing* lol


fixed it for ya


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

"US Defense Secretary James Mattis issued a dramatic ultimatum today to North Korea on Wednesday to "cease any consideration of actions that would lead to the end of its regime and destruction of its people" -- strong words that come just one day after President Donald Trump warned that the US could unleash "fire and fury" on Pyongyang."

Mattis to North Korea: Cease actions that would lead to end of regime - CNNPolitics

I read an interesting article today about a possible WWIII prediction this year from a person who predicted Donald Trump's presidency in 2015 as well as Trump attacking Syria. I talked more about this in this thread:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...aims-world-war-3-about-start.html#post1296282


----------



## tango

No, ,hell no.
We do not want to be the one who starts any kind of war, certainly not a nuke war!


----------



## TG

Hemi45 said:


> fixed it for ya


Of'course, he's posing! Barrel chest and all :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion

> In a statement released by its state-run media KCNA, North Korea said it would complete its plan to attack waters near Guam by mid-August, then "wait for" orders from the commander in chief of its nuclear force.


North Korea responds to US threats with Guam attack plan: 'Only absolute force' can work on Trump | Fox News


----------



## Gunn

So we are supposed to wait for him to kill Americans on Guam before we do anything? Then we can use the old "No One Told Me He Was Serious". Living in the PNW, is getting kind of tense. I think I am prepped for everything but nuclear. That kid is crazy. We need to do something.


----------



## Kauboy

Gunn said:


> So we are supposed to wait for him to kill Americans on Guam before we do anything? Then we can use the old "No One Told Me He Was Serious". Living in the PNW, is getting kind of tense. I think I am prepped for everything but nuclear. That kid is crazy. We need to do something.


What should we do then?

The result sucks either way.
1. We let him attack Guam, we retaliate, we lose lives, they lose lives.
2. We attack first, he retaliates, we lose lives, they lose lives.

Honestly, there is no way to win this by being first, regardless of which side is first.
Possible outcome in the first scenario: the rest of the world steps as far away from NK as possible. No China intervention, no Russian support. Just potato man waiting to get roasted.
Possible outcome in the second scenario: world war 3

Are you a betting man?


----------



## bigwheel

The Chicoms are fixing to get a handle on the fat boy. Hopefully. It would not be good for Mad Dog to come for him.


----------



## Gunn

bigwheel said:


> The Chicoms are fixing to get a handle on the fat boy. Hopefully. It would not be good for Mad Dog to come for him.


China will not get a fix on him. If they were going to do it, it would be done. They are paying lip service only. He is their rabid dog and they need to do something about it. But they won't. I honestly think they are encouraging him. If they loose a few of the one billion they have, it is less they have to contend with. If they can topple us, so much the better. I hope I am wrong, but.... we are the big prize, and if the fat kid starts something, China stops it and is the big savior to the world. That goes a long way in world politics.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

Gunn said:


> China will not get a fix on him. If they were going to do it, it would be done. They are paying lip service only. He is their rabid dog and they need to do something about it. But they won't. I honestly think they are encouraging him. If they loose a few of the one billion they have, it is less they have to contend with. If they can topple us, so much the better. I hope I am wrong, but.... we are the big prize, and if the fat kid starts something, China stops it and is the big savior to the world. That goes a long way in world politics.


I agree with you Gunn. North Korea is China's rabid barking dog. It is a way to lash out at the US without having to do it directly. If we just keep lashing out verbally and even use sanctions against NK then China will ensure the status quo continues. China will just find new, hidden, secret ways to sneak money into their rabid dogs accounts to ensure NK stays propped up all the while giving lip service to the US and the world about "they are doing all they can" and "we call on all sides to use dialog to maintain peace and security". China will ensure NK remains a buffer from the US and China will ensure NK remains a rabid barking dog and the focus of the US's attention if nothing is done to China.

I believe, one of the only ways to successfully deal with NK, short of a military engagement with them is to tighten the noose on China. Impose very strong financial sanctions on China. Also, show China that we are dead set and serious about going to war with NK. Right now, China and NK believe we are bluffing in regards to military action. This means our words have no real bite. Its like playing poker where we are playing like with have a royal flush or another loaded hand but the other side sees our hand and knows we only have a pair of twos. If we show China that we actually will go to war with NK, China will pull the plug on the NK leadership right before an attack on NK.

If we assemble an armada of a good number or our warships and a good number of our allies (multiple countries warships) in the region and start performing pre-emptive strike training, you can bet your bottom dollar China will finally do something. If China at that point does nothing, well, its bad on them. With the pre-emptive strike training from multiple countries have successfully been done, an attack needs to be done collaboratively with us and every single other allied nation making a simultaneous attack. With the US and allied fighters making a simultaneous attack and targeting all artillery, missile sites, military sites and the like, while Kim may be able to sneak out some artillery from hidden/unknown locations, he will be largely neutered instantly. Those remaining targets can be neutralized within hours. If done right, innocent casualties can be significantly minimized on both sides if an overwhelming coordinated attack was carried out.

If China sees our hand and sees that this is about to happen, they themselves will send in a "special operations team" to off/exit Kim. China may want a barking dog against the US but they do not want a nuclear glowing back porch. The lesser of the two outcomes is just an "offed" Kim. Actual strong sanctions against China and actual overwhelming imminent use of military force from multiple countries is the only language China and NK will listen to at this point. If we go that route, we are now holding a royal flush and we are showing the other side we actually have it that in our hands instead of a pair of twos. With a royal flush, all other sides will fold without military intervention. I believe its the only way. If the other side foolishly continues to stay in, play the royal flush military hand (use of overwhelming military force). The other side will either lose because they folded, or they will lose because one side just has that much of a better hand and they actually were able to play it.

Folding (permanently ceasing developing nuclear weapons) is a much better option for China and NK then the US playing a Royal flush hand against it but we need to show the other side we are actually holding a royal flush in the first place and are willing to play it, not just bluffing with a pair of twos (empty verbal threats and rhetoric).


----------



## RedLion

I find myself agreeing with much of the article.



> Here's how to take out North Korea's nukes


Here?s how to take out North Korea?s nukes | New York Post


----------



## Greyman

indie said:


> Is he suicidal? Because going after Guam can only have one end for his country.


ONE, period


----------



## RedLion

> China pledges neutrality - unless US strikes North Korea first





> China's government says it would remain neutral if North Korea attacks the United States, but warned it would defend its Asian neighbor if the U.S. strikes first and tries to overthrow Kim Jong Un's regime, Chinese state media said Friday.
> 
> "If the U.S. and South Korea carry out strikes and try to overthrow the North Korean regime, and change the political pattern of the Korean Peninsula, China will prevent them from doing so," reported the Global Times, a daily Chinese newspaper controlled by the Communist Party.


China pledges neutrality - unless US strikes North Korea first | Fox News


----------



## TG

RedLion said:


> China pledges neutrality - unless US strikes North Korea first | Fox News


Insanity!


----------



## Prepared One

RedLion said:


> China pledges neutrality - unless US strikes North Korea first | Fox News


It's the smart play on their part. Saw this coming.


----------



## LONE WOLF

I don't believe any of this propaganda.. I feel there is going to be a false flag event that will send us into a fake war!!


----------



## Gator Monroe

Next DPRK Launch Test = Hall Pass


----------



## Stockton

TG said:


> Insanity!


When I read this earlier today I figured our markets
would collapse. I am kind of shocked they did not. It
seemed like a really ugly move. They are saying its ok
to threaten us. It is ok to to ignore the worlds demands.
They are saying we'd go to war and back this guy if you
attack him. That is some pretty messed up stuff. China
needs to be punished for this. Some sort of economic
action to get their attention needs to happen.


----------



## TG

Stockton said:


> When I read this earlier today I figured our markets
> would collapse. I am kind of shocked they did not. It
> seemed like a really ugly move. They are saying its ok
> to threaten us. It is ok to to ignore the worlds demands.
> They are saying we'd go to war and back this guy if you
> attack him. That is some pretty messed up stuff. China
> needs to be punished for this. Some sort of economic
> action to get their attention needs to happen.


Sure! Except that China has US by the throat (wallet), there is nothing that Americans can do about China without crippling themselves financially. If your government didn't slap additional sanctions on Russia, you'd have a powerful diplomatic ally with a strong relationship with China, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## Smitty901

China is behind a lot of this if not all of it. They will not stay out of it they are in it up to thier necks.


----------



## Illini Warrior

new headline - *"US to Deploy Cruel and Inhumane Weapon against North Korea"*

Mike Huckabee is suggesting that Prez Trump send Auntie Maxinne Waters to drive the Little Fat Boy to drink - the same drink he's been using to end any internal power struggles ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

TG said:


> Sure! Except that China has US by the throat (wallet), there is nothing that Americans can do about China without crippling themselves financially. If your government didn't slap additional sanctions on Russia, you'd have a powerful diplomatic ally with a strong relationship with China, but that ship has sailed.


same "powerful diplomatic ally" that is currently practicing war maneuvers with China - same kind of ally that treaty aligned itself with Hitler - same ally that worked the backdoor in both the Korean and Vietnam Wars and committed war crimes against American POWS ....

with that history - any country would land up being occupied for 60 years ....


----------



## Stockton

TG said:


> Sure! Except that China has US by the throat (wallet), there is nothing that Americans can do about China without crippling themselves financially. If your government didn't slap additional sanctions on Russia, you'd have a powerful diplomatic ally with a strong relationship with China, but that ship has sailed.


While I understand your point I don't know that I agree.
Yes China owns some US Debt but not as much as it once
did and inflating it won't help them much. The trade deficit
the US has with China is our strength. We simply start imposing
our will on their imports. We should not say its over NK we should
say we're making America great again. When they want us to
stop we can politely ask them to take the little dictator out.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

Stockton said:


> When I read this earlier today I figured our markets
> would collapse. I am kind of shocked they did not. It
> seemed like a really ugly move.  They are saying its ok
> to threaten us. It is ok to to ignore the worlds demands.
> They are saying we'd go to war and back this guy if you
> attack him. That is some pretty messed up stuff. China
> needs to be punished for this. Some sort of economic
> action to get their attention needs to happen.


I agree. The statement by China "China pledges neutrality unless America attacks NK first...." just goes to show you exactly who is propping up the North Korean regime and why all the words and sanctions in the world against NK is not going to work. It shows why it hasnt worked in the past. It shows why it won't work now. It shows who the real problem is (China).

North Korea is China's propped up barking dog and a way for China to lash out at the US indirectly. If today's statement by China is not the closest thing to admitting this without actually admitting it, I am not sure what else can be said about it.

Strong sanctions and action against China, not just words, is needed if the world is going to see any progress on NK. I've said it. Multiple people on this forum have said it. Many people on other forums have said it. Professionals and many others have said it. China is the problem and behind NK. Sanctions and action against China is needed.

Sanctions and words against NK will do little to nothing. China will keep secretly funding north Korea through obscure means and changing those means to avoid detection, just as it has done in the past. China will continue to only offer up lip service. China will continue to say things like, "We call on all parties to communicate". "We call on both parties to de-escalate tensions". All the while China is funneling money into NK so NK can continue its nuke testing and can continue to participate in many human rights abuses.

China is behind NK, despite the the lip service they give. Today's statement by China confirms it.


----------



## Stockton

We could use environmentalism to attack China. Tell them
a manufacturing state must comply with California like clean
air standards or we can't accept product from there without
compensation. We could not allow dumping of products like
solar panels in our market. We don't have to impose tariffs 
we could just reduce taxes on American made goods. We 
can print some valuable US currency and start buying 
commodities they like such as gold. Rare earth minerals are
a huge deal to them. Honestly I don't think it would take six
months since their economy is already at bubble burst point
to get their attention. 

None of this has to be a sanction against them. Just actions
aimed at making America Great Again.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

TG said:


> Sure! Except that China has US by the throat (wallet), there is nothing that Americans can do about China without crippling themselves financially. If your government didn't slap additional sanctions on Russia, you'd have a powerful diplomatic ally with a strong relationship with China, but that ship has sailed.


The same "ally" that illegally annexed another sovereign countries land (Crimea)? 
The same "ally" that is causing chaos in Easter Ukraine (another sovereign nation)? 
The same "ally" that is known for silencing various peaceful religions by incorrectly labeling them as extremists?
The same "ally" that is clamping down on the freedom of association and assembly?
The same "ally" that is clamping down on free speech?
The same "ally" that is practicing war maneuvers with China?
The same "ally" that increased trade with North Korea which increased by 73% during the first two months of 2017 compared to the same period the year before
The same "ally" that is threatening smaller nations in the Baltics who fear a similar land grab of Russia of like what happened in Crimea?
The same "ally" that interfered and involved/inserted themselves in another sovereign country's elections?
The same "ally" that those in the US government see attack and probe the US networks on a daily basis? 
The same "ally" that makes threats against NATO on a yearly basis?

The list goes on and on.

Im sorry, but a nation that acts like Russia is acting is not an ally but a country who needs to be kept at arms length. Russia is acting more like NK and an enemy then an ally at this stage in the game. Just as with China, more sanctions are needed against Russia at this point if they continue the actions they have been doing and they continue to act like an enemy of the free world.


----------



## TG

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper

TG said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


You can laugh but you can not refute.


----------



## TG

Why concern yourself with what my country does when you should concern yourself with how many countries your beloved Obama bombed, how many nations' elections he interfered with and more.

I have family all over Ukraine, including Crimea, Donbas, Odessa, Lviv, all over Russia.. Crimea is Russian, always will be. 
China is our biggest friend and ally, we can do war games with them until the end of the world.
Russia does what makes sense economically, so does America. Our religion is Christian Orthodox, always will be. Your religion will be Islam.

Keep watching your CNN.


----------



## Denton

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> The same "ally" that illegally annexed another sovereign countries land (Crimea)?
> The same "ally" that is causing chaos in Easter Ukraine (another sovereign nation)?
> The same "ally" that is known for silencing various peaceful religions by incorrectly labeling them as extremists?
> The same "ally" that is clamping down on the freedom of association and assembly?
> The same "ally" that is clamping down on free speech?
> The same "ally" that is practicing war maneuvers with China?
> The same "ally" that increased trade with North Korea which increased by 73% during the first two months of 2017 compared to the same period the year before
> The same "ally" that is threatening smaller nations in the Baltics who fear a similar land grab of Russia of like what happened in Crimea?
> The same "ally" that interfered and involved/inserted themselves in another sovereign country's elections?
> The same "ally" that those in the US government see attack and probe the US networks on a daily basis?
> The same "ally" that makes threats against NATO on a yearly basis?
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Im sorry, but a nation that acts like Russia is acting is not an ally but a country who needs to be kept at arms length. Russia is acting more like NK and an enemy then an ally at this stage in the game. Just as with China, more sanctions are needed against Russia at this point if they continue the actions they have been doing and they continue to act like an enemy of the free world.


Unlike the days that caused me to join the U.S. Army, Christianity in Russia is not only able to be out in the open, it also has a voice in the Kremlin. The Russian Orthodox Church, a church that believes in the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, and believes that accepting Jesus as the Son of God and the only way to salvation, is a solid denomination, to which the majority of Russians belong. That being said, the Russian people would be right at home under the governance of the U.S. constitution.

China is Russia's neighbor. Both are strong, and on top of that, Russia knows China can't be trusted. That they seem to have close ties doesn't mean China is a "close friend," and Russia is aware of that. That they conduct training exercises might be for reasons that are not very obvious to most Americans.

You say Russia is bad for "meddling in Ukraine? Really? The U.S. State Department meddled in Ukraine, worked to topple the elected leader and worked to have him replaced. You seem to have missed that. Understandable, as CNN or FNC didn't dwell on that for a minute, much less weeks.
Speaking of lies and promise-breaking, the U.S. promised not to move toward Russia if it didn't raise Hell over the reunification of Germany. What did the West do after the reunification of Germany? Feel free to do a little research, and you'll see Russia has been reacting to what the West has done. Still, you blame Russia?

I can understand why Russia would want to keep us at arm's length.

Before you use the wrong words, understand that this Christian constitutionalist spent his early years wondering if the Reds were going to nuke me before I could get under my school desk, and spent his young manhood days in Germany, prepared for the Red Hoard to spill through the Gap.

Russia would be a great ally for the U.S. Problem is, the Establishment prefers Russia as an enemy.


----------



## Denton

As far as Trump's words, he is sending a very clear message. Unlike previous administrations, he is making it clear to NoKo that we will smoke him if he continues to be stupid. Previous administrations thought that coughing up their lunch money would make the bully happy. How stupid is that?


----------



## Prepared One

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. China and Russia's war games are no concern and Putin is no fool. He is playing chess not war. He has other issues and is not prepared for all out war now. Eyes should be on the crazy fat bastard in NK. China? China is honoring her commitments in protecting her southern border against a unified Korea that would be allied with the US. She covered her bets. If the fat kid shoots first, china stands down, if we shoot first...........? That's where the real bet is.


----------



## Denton

Prepared One said:


> Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. China and Russia's war games are no concern and Putin is no fool. He is playing chess not war. He has other issues and is not prepared for all out war now. Eyes should be on the crazy fat bastard in NK. China? China is honoring her commitments in protecting her southern border against a unified Korea that would be allied with the US. She covered her bets. If the fat kid shoots first, china stands down, if we shoot first...........? That's where the real bet is.


You are correct. China is also master at chess. During the Cold War, China bugged Russian embassies using the acoustics of the Russian embassy, listening from across the street through tunnels. No amount of sweeps could find them.


----------



## stowlin

I took what china said as empowering NK but if I try to think of it differently it's also telling the POS little tyrant that if he acts first he is fair game for the US to take out. All we have to do now is ignore the POS until someone in his own circle takes him out.


----------



## 8301

TG said:


> Why concern yourself with what my country does when you should concern yourself with how many countries your beloved Obama bombed, how many nations' elections he interfered with and more.
> 
> I have family all over Ukraine, including Crimea, Donbas, Odessa, Lviv, all over Russia.. Crimea is Russian, always will be.
> China is our biggest friend and ally, we can do war games with them until the end of the world.
> Russia does what makes sense economically, so does America. Our religion is Christian Orthodox, always will be. Your religion will be Islam.
> 
> Keep watching your CNN.


TG, Reading many of your posts the last few months has made me wonder it you are a supporter of American values of if you are a Putin supporter instead. I as an American am considering whether to block your useless posts as spam.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> TG, Reading many of your posts the last few months has made me wonder it you are a supporter of American values of if you are a Putin supporter instead. I as an American am considering whether to block your useless posts as spam.


Damn. Must be Hell not to be able to block me. 
I follow the evidence.


----------



## TG

John Galt said:


> TG, Reading many of your posts the last few months has made me wonder it you are a supporter of American values of if you are a Putin supporter instead. I as an American am considering whether to block your useless posts as spam.


Feel free


----------



## TG

I'm not an American, I do not live in America. Why am I being asked about supporting American values, I believe it's up to American citizens to care about your own "values".

Putin? He is what Russia currently has, I naturally support Russia, I'm Russian LOL 

After regularly posting on this forum for several years, I always assumed that foreigners were welcome here.
I honestly do not care if you block me or not, knock yourself out.


----------



## Gator Monroe

TG said:


> I'm not an American, I do not live in America. Why am I being asked about supporting American values, I believe it's up to American citizens to care about your own "values".
> 
> Putin? He is what Russia currently has, I naturally support Russia, I'm Russian LOL
> 
> After regularly posting on this forum for several years, I always assumed that foreigners were welcome here.
> I honestly do not care if you block me or not, knock yourself out.


I would love to visit Svetlogorsk /Kaliningrad (Rauschen) and the Oldest Resort Area of the Baltic Coast ( I have a Ladyfriend in Pioneer)


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Damn. Must be Hell not to be able to block me.
> I follow the evidence.


What does this mean Denton?


----------



## TG

Gator Monroe said:


> I would love to visit Svetlogorsk /Kaliningrad (Rauschen) and the Oldest Resort Area of the Baltic Coast ( I have a Ladyfriend in Pioneer)


Then you should definitely visit her


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> What does this mean Denton?


What it says. Look at my longer post, above.


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Unlike the days that caused me to join the U.S. Army, Christianity in Russia is not only able to be out in the open, it also has a voice in the Kremlin. The Russian Orthodox Church, a church that believes in the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, and believes that accepting Jesus as the Son of God and the only way to salvation, is a solid denomination, to which the majority of Russians belong. That being said, the Russian people would be right at home under the governance of the U.S. constitution.
> 
> China is Russia's neighbor. Both are strong, and on top of that, Russia knows China can't be trusted. That they seem to have close ties doesn't mean China is a "close friend," and Russia is aware of that. That they conduct training exercises might be for reasons that are not very obvious to most Americans.
> 
> You say Russia is bad for "meddling in Ukraine? Really? The U.S. State Department meddled in Ukraine, worked to topple the elected leader and worked to have him replaced. You seem to have missed that. Understandable, as CNN or FNC didn't dwell on that for a minute, much less weeks.
> Speaking of lies and promise-breaking, the U.S. promised not to move toward Russia if it didn't raise Hell over the reunification of Germany. What did the West do after the reunification of Germany? Feel free to do a little research, and you'll see Russia has been reacting to what the West has done. Still, you blame Russia?
> 
> I can understand why Russia would want to keep us at arm's length.
> 
> Before you use the wrong words, understand that this Christian constitutionalist spent his early years wondering if the Reds were going to nuke me before I could get under my school desk, and spent his young manhood days in Germany, prepared for the Red Hoard to spill through the Gap.
> 
> Russia would be a great ally for the U.S. Problem is, the Establishment prefers Russia as an enemy.


So?

US acted in its own interest and China and Russia did the same. What's your point? This has been going on for years.


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> So?
> 
> US acted in its own interest and China and Russia did the same. What's your point? This has been going on for years.


We made promises and broke them.
None of the broken promises were in OUR best interests.


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> We made promises and broke them.
> None of the broken promises were in OUR best interests.


And Russia? China? No Angels to be sure when it comes to promises.


----------



## TG

Toefoot said:


> And Russia? China? No Angels to be sure when it comes to promises.


Angels? Which country is anyway?
Every nation does what is in her best interest at the time. Period.


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> And Russia? China? No Angels to be sure when it comes to promises.


Not talking about China. Russia. 
We broke the first promise and doubled down along the way. By we, I mean the government.


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Not talking about China. Russia.
> We broke the first promise and doubled down along the way. By we, I mean the government.


First promise was what?


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> First promise was what?


Uh, I wrote it. That one was broken many times.


----------



## Toefoot

TG said:


> Angels? Which country is anyway?
> Every nation does what is in her best interest at the time. Period.


Exactly, none issue with me.


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> Exactly, none issue with me.


Really? Then nothing is an issue to you. Why are you asking questions, Rockefeller?


----------



## Denton

Brzezsnki, is that you?


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Really? Then nothing is an issue to you. Why are you asking questions, Rockefeller?


Stop with putting words in my mouth. Saying a Country acts on its own behalf is self evident and therefor not a issue for me. Not Discussing China and Russia while talking NK and first strike is impossible. As for your "first promise", Some countries wanted to Join the western alliance after the fall, correct?


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> Stop with putting words in my mouth. Saying a Country acts on its own behalf is self evident and therefor not a issue for me. Not Discussing China and Russia while talking NK and first strike is impossible. As for your "first promise", Some countries wanted to Join the western alliance after the fall, correct?


 THe nation didn't act on its own behalf. I'm not putting words in your mouth. Others did.


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Brzezsnki, is that you?


Now shit talking? Armature hour it is....


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> Now shit talking? Armature hour it is....


Not at all. Amateurs would have no clue.


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> THe nation didn't act on its own behalf. I'm not putting words in your mouth. Others did.


By the "Nation" you mean the US? If this is the case we did act on our behalf....You and I may not have liked it but we are stuck with it.


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> Now shit talking? Armature hour it is....


Seriously; do you think anything that has been done was in the best interest of the American people? If so, you are woefully in need of an education. More than I have time to give.

W had the chance to make a very good friend, but we wasted it on countries that preferred Islam. As a matter of fact, those who control those countries are forcing Islam on this country.


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Not at all. Amateurs would have no clue.


Dont get me wrong, like your podcast and we are like minded but at the end of the day be it right or wrong regardless of who is running the Nation my allegiance is the US/Constitution and in no way will elevate Russia or China over ourselves. If you are looking for representative government and Geopolitics she has long been dead.


----------



## TG

Toefoot said:


> .... my allegiance is the US/Constitution and in no way will elevate Russia or China over ourselves.


What are you smoking? Who would ever suggest such an idiotic idea anyway? LOL


----------



## Toefoot

Denton said:


> Seriously; do you think anything that has been done was in the best interest of the American people? If so, you are woefully in need of an education. More than I have time to give.
> 
> W had the chance to make a very good friend, but we wasted it on countries that preferred Islam. As a matter of fact, those who control those countries are forcing Islam on this country.


No, our foreign policy sucks and agree with you and the trade with Russia but like the US....Russia has had its fingers of self interest in many things and some of those things are in the shadows. Sorry, did not mean to come across as a pack of hemorrhoids but Russia at this point is no ally by the true sense of the word.


----------



## Toefoot

TG said:


> I'm not an American, I do not live in America. Why am I being asked about supporting American values, I believe it's up to American citizens to care about your own "values".
> 
> *Putin? He is what Russia currently has, I naturally support Russia, I'm Russian LOL *
> 
> After regularly posting on this forum for several years, I always assumed that foreigners were welcome here.
> I honestly do not care if you block me or not, knock yourself out.





TG said:


> What are you smoking? Who would ever suggest such an idiotic idea anyway? LOL


You support Putin, I support Trump.... so it seems we smoke together.


----------



## TG

Toefoot said:


> You support Putin, I support Trump.... so it seems we smoke together.


I'm not the most willing supporter of Putin for many different reasons but it could be worse, we could have a pro EU microbrain who welcomes muslims. Putin has done a lot to unite Russia and improve economy, I'll give him that.


----------



## Ragnarök

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Breaking news on CNN today right now: Report: North Korea now making missile-ready nuclear weapons
> 
> North Korea - CNNPolitics
> 
> About a month ago these statements were made from North Korea:
> North Korea state media celebrates 'gift' to 'American bastards' - CNN
> 
> "With a broad smile on his face," Kim called on officials to "frequently send big and small 'gift packages' to the Yankees," KCNA reported, as it listed the technical successes of the rocket, identified by the North Koreans as a Hwasong-14.
> 
> The report said the missile was able to carry a "large-sized heavy nuclear warhead," and despite "extreme overload and vibration the nuclear warhead detonation control device successfully worked."
> 
> Should a strike be made on North Korea now?


We are all fed information from all sources that each have their own agenda. The wisest path is to work with Russia and China. Lift sanctions on Russia immediately. Initiate constructive meetings with both countries on a regular basis so wounds can heal and better poltical relationships provide results that positively affect United States, China and Russia.

I do not think that it is in our best interest to execute a military strike on North Korea without provocation. Prepare the populace for damage control. Prepare the military for immediate response. Provide more funding for space exploration and missles defenses to decrease the trumping value nuclear weapons bring to the table.

Prepare for war even in peace. Increase industrial capacity in the United States so that if we enter into another major conflict we can overtake an opponent with productivity.

I would ignore any rants that come from North Korea. I would take these threats seriously, but at the same time I would not acknowledge the North Publicly.


----------



## Annie

indie said:


> Oh, brother. I'm a big Trump fan and have been since before the election, but if I could smack him up'side the teenage chest beating head right this moment, I would, and gladly. This kind of testosterone posturing is only going to land us in a heap of trouble. Since when do we go to war over threats, FFS?!


I understand what you mean; we don't go to war over threats. I would agree. But I heard it put this way (by styxhexenhammer666)... If you had a neighbor who was telling you 'I'm gonna burn your house down', but he didn't have any means with which to do so, that's just words. However, if that same neighbor is lining up molotov cocktails along the edge of your property, that's more than just a threat, more than just words.

Edit to add: I know Kim's evil, but I don't really think he's crazy. not really. I think he knows exactly what he's doing. As M. Martin said, 'no nation nowadays can survive in a bubble.' 20 years later, his people are still starving. Their children have no medicine. He's trying to keep his masses under control via fear of the "US imperialists" who are 'coming to destroy our nation', I think that's his game, continue to put fear into NK people. Continue to force them to make sacrifices in order to (supposedly) procure their own survival. Paralyze them through fear. He's a master manipulator; a very evil man.

In addition, I think Trump is using exactly the right words when addressing North Korea. This is the kind of talk Kim understands. This really isn't some kind of game Kim's threats aren't just words, they're real and he can back them up.


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> I'm not the most willing supporter of Putin for many different reasons but it could be worse, we could have a pro EU microbrain who welcomes muslims. Putin has done a lot to unite Russia and improve economy, I'll give him that.


TG, forgive me for getting off topic but have to ask... What is your take on the fall of the USSR? The whole thing was so suspiciously unbloody. To what extent is the old regime truly gone?

Edit to add: I'm inclined to agree with what I think may be your thoughts on Putin. Am I wrong? Somehow I don't want to like him, but I have to say I respect a lot of his choices.


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> TG, forgive me for getting off topic but have to ask... What is your take on the fall of the USSR? The whole thing was so suspiciously unbloody. To what extent is the old regime truly gone?
> 
> Edit to add: I'm inclined to agree with what I think may be your thoughts on Putin. Am I wrong? Somehow I don't want to like him, but I have to say I respect a lot of his choices.


Suspiciously unbloody? I guess so but don't compare the fall of the USSR to other countries, Soviet Union was vast and it wasn't really a battle for independence, just an end to an era. Some cities had a lot of dead but it would never be covered on your news.
I was only 13 during the actual fall and I was then in Odessa, on the Black Sea. We were already used to terrible economy, empty store shelves and tanks on streets (army and navy bases near-by).

On that day there was suddenly armed guards in front of each building and every store was closed, crouds and crowds spilling out into the streets, the chaos was insane. The police and the army were suddenly not sure which actions to take so they tried to keep the crowds safe. No one really knew what was going on and for months afterwards there was hunger because stores remained closed there are are always individuals who were never prepared for anything.
Vast majority had food storage though (it's part of our culture to hide food lol) and a lot of it was shared, women were trying to sell all of their jewellery on the streets and no one was interested, food was the only thing people wanted to trade. Too many stories to tell...

Old regime? Does not exist, hasn't for years.

Putin healed the country after idiot Yeltsin, he also helped us recover from the fall of the Soviet Union, it were terrifyingly difficult years but we pulled through, actually thanks to Putin. Would I want Russia to have a different leader? Yes, in time but not now, not in the times of ISIS, muslim migrant invasion...etc 
I agree with a lot of his current choices.


----------



## The Tourist

I have no problem with killing dictators and stopping the spread of nuclear weapons.

The problem here is that Kim's missiles might be stored all over Korea. If one of our traditional bombs hits a stockpile of nuclear weapons, we could irradiate the region.

I still think a sniper (either a militant North Korean or a Navy SEAL) taking Kim out with one shot is a lot safer than carpet bombing most of North Korea.


----------



## azrancher

TG said:


> On that day there was suddenly armed guards in front of each building and every store was closed, crouds and crowds spilling out into the streets, the chaos was insane. The police and the army were suddenly not sure which actions to take so they tried to keep the crowds safe. No one really knew what was going on and for months afterwards there was hunger because stores remained closed there are are always individuals who were never prepared for anything.
> Vast majority had food storage though (it's part of our culture to hide food lol) and a lot of it was shared, women were trying to sell all of their jewellery on the streets and no one was interested, food was the only thing people wanted to trade. Too many stories to tell...


 @TG you are a wealth of information, thanks for being here!

Having worked for the gubmerment for way too long, here's what we are doing...

We are goading the little fat boy.

Some of his last indiscretions are enough to launch, which will probably be conventional.

Remember you heard it here first, and Wall Street will crash and recover, and crash and recover, and I have a crystal ball.

*Rancher*


----------



## TG

Thanks, @azrancher , love posting here and sometimes I don't joke about everything all the time


----------



## A Watchman

Toefoot said:


> You support Putin, I support Trump.... so it seems we smoke together.


^^^^ Like it or not .... this is much closer to the truth, than most are willing to consider.


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> What is your take on the fall of the USSR?
> .


Just wanted to add something...

My family is hundreds of Cossacks (Kozaks), all relatives spread all over former Soviet Union. When it all crashed, we were all suddenly separated by borders. It's tough. Many decided to move back to Siberia, some are trying hard to stay in what is now Ukraine, quickly evacuating from Donetskaya Oblast into Odessa. When Krim finally separated, many moved back there. 
Ukraine became a nazi state, even pogroms are back in some areas and police are doing nothing, I find it terrifying what that government is currently doing to its' citizens. 
I don't miss Soviet Union but I'm nostalgic for a few small things 

I still find it tough to talk about this to Westerners because most of their minds are set and they assume that their TV news channels are reporting accurately, I don't want to be the voice who always contradicts, it's exhausting after a while.


----------



## Slippy

WHEN SLIPPY :vs_wave: IS FINALLY IN CHARGE OF THE US (then the world)...Slippy will send a group of "operatives" to North Korea and take that little fat psycho OUT!

(see signature line below! :vs_closedeyes


----------



## indie

TG said:


> I still find it tough to talk about this to Westerners because most of their minds are set and they assume that their TV news channels are reporting accurately, I don't want to be the voice who always contradicts, it's exhausting after a while.


I think you're in good company here. Most of us understand the wool that is pulled over our eyes and want to know the truth, no matter how unpleasant it may be.


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> Dont get me wrong, like your podcast and we are like minded but at the end of the day be it right or wrong regardless of who is running the Nation my allegiance is the US/Constitution and in no way will elevate Russia or China over ourselves. If you are looking for representative government and Geopolitics she has long been dead.


Who would suggest doing that? The U.S. constitution was the best form of governance ever crafted.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Denton said:


> Who would suggest doing that? The U.S. constitution was the best form of governance ever crafted.


By Racist Bigoted Sexist Homophobic Slave Owning Colonialist Imperialist White Fundy Christians ... lol:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901

Gator Monroe said:


> By Racist Bigoted Sexist Homophobic Slave Owning Colonialist Imperialist White Fundy Christians ... lol:tango_face_wink:


 Not a racist at All Treat everyone the same no special rights . Not homophobic I just would rather they get care for their mental illness. Never owned a Slave neath has anyone in my family . Christians in my family forgot slavery . It was Africans that sold there own into slavery. And I am not one bit scared of BLM.


----------



## Smitty901

Cut all the aid every last dime, every oz of food every drop of oil. China will not make up the difference. China is behind everything NK does.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Smitty901 said:


> Not a racist at All Treat everyone the same no special rights . Not homophobic I just would rather they get care for their mental illness. Never owned a Slave neath has anyone in my family . Christians in my family forgot slavery . It was Africans that sold there own into slavery. And I am not one bit scared of BLM.


I was fleshing out how Far Left & Left feel about the writers of the Constitution .


----------



## Smitty901

Gator Monroe said:


> I was fleshing out how Far Left & Left feel about the writers of the Constitution .


 You do have a public school liberal view of history. I noticed that day one make it up as you go.
passing judgement on what you think someones action meant or were long before you were born is not very effective.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Smitty901 said:


> You do have a public school liberal view of history. I noticed that day one make it up as you go.
> passing judgement on what you think someones action meant or were long before you were born is not very effective.


I can only try to give an accurate viewpoint of how I think Far Left & Left & some Socially Liberal & Lie-bertarian types feel about the Constitution and its creators , not how I feel in the least mind you ...


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> TG, Reading many of your posts the last few months has made me wonder it you are a supporter of American values of if you are a Putin supporter instead. I as an American am considering whether to block your useless posts as spam.





TG said:


> Feel free


Now John ..... I am not sure where you hung a hard left and got all confused about our TG, cause she has never claimed to be anything but a Russian who is currently married and living in Canada, with a strong desire to return to her homeland. Her only proclaimed allegiance to the US is an occasional fondness to visit.

Its all OK though John ..... cause she's KGB. :vs_shocked:


----------



## 6811

RedLion said:


> China pledges neutrality - unless US strikes North Korea first | Fox News


Screw China... I say attack them too. Hit their economy real hard, that will bring them on their knees. Once we stop buying their junk, they will change their minds. Trade is very important to them, they love money that much. We need to shift our trade with Thailand, Philippines and Japan. Put up pro American govt. In the P.I. and Thailand and we should be good.


----------



## Illini Warrior

A Watchman said:


> Now John ..... I am not sure where you hung a hard left and got all confused about our TG, cause she has never claimed to be anything but a Russian who is currently married and living in Canada, with a strong desire to return to her homeland. Her only proclaimed allegiance to the US is an occasional fondness to visit.
> 
> Its all OK though John ..... cause she's KGB. :vs_shocked:


you must be glancing over the occasional ''shit on the USA'' postings ....


----------



## A Watchman

A Watchman said:


> Now John ..... I am not sure where you hung a hard left and got all confused about our TG, cause she has never claimed to be anything but a Russian who is currently married and living in Canada, with a strong desire to return to her homeland. Her only proclaimed allegiance to the US is an occasional fondness to visit.
> 
> Its all OK though John ..... cause she's KGB. :vs_shocked:





Illini Warrior said:


> you must be glancing over the occasional ''shit on the USA'' postings ....


Not at all, I read her comments and shares. I also see where you are coming from, but you are being extremely narrow minded and not looking at the big picture. I will attempt to explain .... but first of all, you quoted my swipe at her and missed the artfully expressed dry humor with a dash or two of sarcasm. I have tried to teach you folks over the last couple of years that laughter can be a great medicinal relief in times of duress, but some of you folks are slow learners. Try it, it works for me.

Now ... to* her*. This is a public forum with participants from around the world. There is no requirement to have an allegiance to the US to participate, nor is that what brings her here. Rather it is the common interest of old ways, preparedness, current events, and social interaction. No different than most of us US citizens who frequent the forum. She has made no attempt to hide her heritage nor her devotion to it. Her main interest in the US is both work related and travel, besides she lives in Canada ... what else is a girl to do?

Now, if ya wanna fire at her for some perceived non allegiance comments about the US, I strongly recommend and suggest you do so. Based on my observations of the Russian women I have met, she is likely to respond.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Not at all, I read her comments and shares. I also see where you are coming from, but you are being extremely narrow minded and not looking at the big picture. I will attempt to explain .... but first of all, you quoted my swipe at her and missed the artfully expressed dry humor with a dash or two of sarcasm. I have tried to teach you folks over the last couple of years that laughter can be a great medicinal relief in times of duress, but some of you folks are slow learners. Try it, it works for me.
> 
> Now ... to* her*. This is a public forum with participants from around the world. There is no requirement to have an allegiance to the US to participate, nor is that what brings her here. Rather it is the common interest of old ways, preparedness, current events, and social interaction. No different than most of us US citizens who frequent the forum. She has made no attempt to hide her heritage nor her devotion to it. Her main interest in the US is both work related and travel, besides she lives in Canada ... what else is a girl to do?
> 
> Now, if ya wanna fire at her for some perceived non allegiance comments about the US, I strongly recommend and suggest you do so. Based on my observations of the Russian women I have met, she is likely to respond.


100% agree. @TG has never been bashful about where her allegiance lays. I respect her and her opinion. She brings another perspective to the conversation.

Now if you really feel the need to pick on people, there are some here who are closet socialist sympathizers and US citizens. It's not hard to figure out who they are. Or would you just rather leave them to it?


----------



## TG

Friends, I know it may be difficult to comprehend but I honestly do not care who blocks me or who thinks my views are offensive to them, all I can do is control my own actions. It is not part of my personality to worry about other's opinions about me, it never will be. Biggest waste of time.
Don't worry about the small stuff, ever.

Once again, I'm not an American, it is not my business to worry or to follow American values. I love America more than I can say but no, I have no allegiance to your beautiful country.


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> 100% agree. @TG has never been bashful about where her allegiance lays. I respect her and her opinion. She brings another perspective to the conversation.
> 
> Now if you really feel the need to pick on people, there are some here who are closet socialist sympathizers and US citizens. It's not hard to figure out who they are. Or would you just rather leave them to it?


I say let's out the bastards! :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> Friends, I know it may be difficult to comprehend but I honestly do not care who blocks me or who thinks my views are offensive to them, all I can do is control my own actions. It is not part of my personality to worry about other's opinions about me, it never will be. Biggest waste of time.
> Don't worry about the small stuff, ever.
> 
> Once again, I'm not an American, it is not my business to worry or to follow American values. I love America more than I can say but no, I have no allegiance to your beautiful country.


I believe you are confusing allegiance to a nation with allegiance to a set of values, values I believe you and I do, in fact, share. Those values originate from a source other than a government.


----------



## MisterMills357

We have the firepower in place, and we can swat them when we need to. You can bet that wherever a carrier is, there is a nuke-armed escort, riding shotgun. We can pop them with nuke-missiles from ships, or with A-bombs, using Navy aircraft. I don't need to know for sure that the Navy has them; I just have a sneaking suspicion that they do. And there is always the conventional bombs.
That little prick doesn't know what he brought down upon himself; this is probably the end of him. If he lives, he will probably be assassinated: and if he makes any funny moves, BLAM!


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> I believe you are confusing allegiance to a nation with allegiance to a set of values, values I believe you and I do, in fact, share. Those values originate from a source other than a government.


Well, some people call these "the American values", I agree that these values are not specifically American.

I post in this forum because I see a lot of like-minded individuals, it's a daily breath of fresh air to correspond with many of you, I feel very lucky to be able to post here.


----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> Friends, I know it may be difficult to comprehend but I honestly do not care who blocks me or who thinks my views are offensive to them, all I can do is control my own actions. It is not part of my personality to worry about other's opinions about me, it never will be. Biggest waste of time.
> Don't worry about the small stuff, ever.
> 
> Once again, I'm not an American, it is not my business to worry or to follow American values. I love America more than I can say but no, I have no allegiance to your beautiful country.


There is free speech here, and you are free to post what you think & I have not found your views to be wrong. But even if I did, you have the right to have them, and to post them. 
There is a spirit in America now, that wants to shut people up, and to hate any opposition; because that is tantamount to disloyalty or something. It started with PC, and it is spreading, and it is getting worse. 
To me, anyone that is a friend to America, is worth having as a friend. Because I feel the same way about Israel; and I said so, in a letter to President Obama in 2010; I am not shy.


----------



## 6811

A Watchman said:


> Now John ..... I am not sure where you hung a hard left and got all confused about our TG, cause she has never claimed to be anything but a Russian who is currently married and living in Canada, with a strong desire to return to her homeland. Her only proclaimed allegiance to the US is an occasional fondness to visit.
> 
> Its all OK though John ..... cause she's KGB. :vs_shocked:


But she is a cool KGB.


----------



## TG

6811 said:


> But she is a cool KGB.


North Americans are obsessed with KGB haha


----------



## 6811

TG said:


> North Americans are obsessed with KGB haha


To be perfectly honest I don't even know what KGB means. All I know is it's the Russian counterpart of the American CIA.


----------



## TG

6811 said:


> To be perfectly honest I don't even know what KGB means. All I know is it's the Russian counterpart of the American CIA.


Комитет Государственной Безопасности (Committee of State Security)


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> North Americans are obsessed with KGB haha


No, not since its demise with the fall of the Soviet Union.Now, it is the FSB that is out to get me.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> No, not since its demise with the fall of the Soviet Union.*Now, it is the FSB that is out to get me*.


And rightly so. :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist

I prefer the "one shot to the head" method.

It's all well and good to discuss a strike in the abstract. As a younger man, I saw pictures of Hiroshima and "The Atomic Cathedral." People near dead-center were vaporized. Survivors were burned and many died within weeks. While many of the city's citizens are still alive today, many more died of radiation problems.

It's one thing to debate an issue. It's another thing to see what your vote has done when viewing post-bombing pictures. If a traditional bomb from the USA sets off a North Korean nuke we will kill tens of thousands of innocent citizens. These people have no freedom, they line up and cheer because to criticize their dwarf leader would mean prison time.

We could free these people, perhaps unify Korea with the south if we just assassinated the one man responsible for this predicament.

My vote is for a SEAL sniper.


----------

